# How old..........



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 8, 2002)

How old is Gandalf? Also how old are Merry + Pippin? I want to change my name to Yavanna, i like that. Pippin is v. sweet. I love Frodo!!!!


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 8, 2002)

I don't think they ever says for Gandalf.


Merry and Pipen are young hobbits.


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 8, 2002)

Gandalf is the same age as the rest of the Valar. Slightly younger than Iluvatar but somewhat older than Ea.


----------



## Grond (Mar 8, 2002)

I will provide further clarification for you. Gandalf is a Maia by the name of Olorin who served Manwe in Valinor. He is one of the Ainur or those of the "angelic" order. So he was sprung into existence at the thought of Eru when all of the others were.
Manwe chose him to come across the Sea to aid Man and Elves in fighting the evils of Middle-earth and Sauron in particular.

In his Gandalf guise (body), he was about 2021 years old when he sailed back across the sea with Frodo, Elrond, Bilbo and Galadriel.


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 8, 2002)

Merry was born SR 1382 and Pippin SR1390. So that makes them about 37 & 29 by the end of the war of the ring (in SR 1419).


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 9, 2002)

Pippin says he is 29 in The Return of the King.


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 9, 2002)

Thankyou!
Isnt Pip something like 24 years younger than Frodo?


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 9, 2002)

Oops, I must have been really sleepy when I posted that, what I wrote did not make sense at all. Fixed it. (I hope)


----------

